# Costco Towels for the meet on 28th march



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

A few of the guys have asked me to pick up towels for them from Costco










Pic of some of the stock from Costco Edinburgh

List so far

jerry318 x1
ChuckH x1
Neild92 x1
alan_mcc x1

If anyone is needing any copy and paste then add your name and amount to the list cut off time Thursday 25th March payment on the day of the meet were you will get your sweaty mitts on a pack.

Price per pack is around £13 for 36, I'm not making any money from these nor is DW or is it associated with DW, I'm just helping others out with some towels :thumb:


----------



## Paul JC (Apr 15, 2007)

They also do a set of 2 drying towels for about £7 There yellow and really big. great value.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Paul JC said:


> They also do a set of 2 drying towels for about £7 There yellow and really big. great value.


IIRC, they are the eurow towels and at a very good price :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Guys the drying towels I have plenty of and if you want on the day I will do for £7 for 2


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

the MFs are great as are the drying towels


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Guys the drying towels I have plenty of and if you want on the day I will do for £7 for 2


stop.

tempting.

me to buy more things!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

jason2800 said:


> stop.
> 
> tempting.
> 
> me to buy more things!


Tempting you, me no

Wait till you smell the new foam:argie:


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Tempting you, me no
> 
> Wait till you smell the new foam:argie:


bugger off!

i want foam, and a lance :|

need to see how much money i have though


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

grizzle, were u up the animal rehomeing centre in paisley this afternoon about 3 o clock.

think i spied your motor there :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mick1985 said:


> grizzle, were u up the animal rehomeing centre in paisley this afternoon about 3 o clock.
> 
> think i spied your motor there :thumb:


Yes we were mate lol, bet the second thing you thought after "oh that looks like Griz" was "jesus his cars manky" :lol:

Gettin a Staffie named Cassie assuming our home check is ok lol. :thumb:


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

They are around £11 in Sheffield !


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Yes we were mate lol, bet the second thing you thought after "oh that looks like Griz" was "jesus his cars manky" :lol:
> 
> Gettin a Staffie named Cassie assuming our home check is ok lol. :thumb:


i did think your car was manky but didnt want to say anything :devil:

kiddin on mate. was it a wee black staffie by any chance and did you have a brownish coloured tshirt on? think i may very well have walked right past you mate!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yip that was me mate, yeh she's black we had her out a walk for the second time was over yesterday to note interest in rehoming her and a game of tug with here lmao


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Gettin a Staffie named Cassie


what is it they say about a dog looking like its owner


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ipwn said:


> They are around £11 in Sheffield !


Well buy yours in Sheffield then


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Well buy yours in Sheffield then


2 points here.

1. Didn't know prices differed from different areas.

If that was the case then learn something new today.

If not then ,

2. Thought he wasn't looking to make a profit..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ipwn said:


> 2. Thought he wasn't looking to make a profit..


Eh am not, listen mate your in Sheffield so expecting you not to be at the meet if you have nothing constructive to post then dont.

The towels are actually £12.91 with the vat (have you included that??)

I doubt the 4 guys are going to grumble about 9p per pack then i dont mind carrying little bundles of 9pence with me for change.

You try an help people and get nothing but hassle.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> I doubt the 4 guys are going to grumble about 9p per pack then i dont mind carrying little bundles of 9pence with me for change.


Its must appreciated from us lads mate :thumb:I am even going to give you a neilly bonus :lol:

As for the op dry your eyes mate


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Eh am not, listen mate your in Sheffield so expecting you not to be at the meet if you have nothing constructive to post then dont.
> 
> The towels are actually £12.91 with the vat (have you included that??)
> 
> ...


Well I am sure that there is nothing underhand going on here, just members helping each other out.
From various posts on here, not only do the prices seem to vary by region, the different stores seem to have different inventory and don't all have the same offers on - but then some of the major supermarkets do the same.

Apart from being rebranded, the MF's have actually come down in price - I recall somebody saying they were over £16 with VAT last year, with photos of the price?

Ahh it was in this thread here :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1563412&postcount=1

Steve O.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Hardly think Grizzle is out to scam anyone for a few quid. He is using his own time and effort to buy them for people who don't have membership or a chance to get to costco. 

With 9p from each bundle, he could treat himself to a mars bar at best, some people need to get a grip before posting.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

ipwn said:


> 2. Thought he wasn't looking to make a profit..


:tumbleweed:

do you know see for that comment grizzle get me a pack and i will give you £20 and i am sure the boys wont mind giving you £15 for the hassle of having to outlay first.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I know it's a long shot but would you stick a pack in the post for me grizzle?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Eh am not, listen mate your in Sheffield so expecting you not to be at the meet if you have nothing constructive to post then dont.
> 
> The towels are actually £12.91 with the vat (have you included that??)
> 
> ...


Graham You picking up the towels is appreciated by most if not all of Us !!!

Theres allways F$$KING ONE !!!.........................................:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> what is it they say about a dog looking like its owner


:lol:So true, you should be rehoming a labrapoodle Griz



neild92 said:


> Its must appreciated from us lads mate :thumb:*I am even going to give you a neilly bonus* :lol:
> 
> As for the op dry your eyes mate


Give him a doggy biscuit

...and to IPWN... Graham brought me products all the way from Edinburgh to Glasgow and never asked for a penny more. Not the type of guy to look to make 9p on some microfibres methinks. Get a grip man


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Are these mf's similar to the KENT ones available from ASDA?


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Eh am not, listen mate your in Sheffield so expecting you not to be at the meet if you have nothing constructive to post then dont.
> 
> The towels are actually £12.91 with the vat (have you included that??)
> 
> ...


You should pay the vat afterall your supposed to be doing people a favour
(joke) well done for helping people who dont have access to costco.
And good luck on the the rescue dog :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Are these mf's similar to the KENT ones available from ASDA?


No much better


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

However I will have plush drying towels and the nice poorboys deluxe towels in stock and washmitts on special


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

any more news on prices then?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

To be fair, who'd grumble at Graham making a couple of quid even if he did, which he isn't as I've been and bought them before at that price. These would be a steal at 15quid let alone 13.

Graham is a good bloke, he sorted me some MFs from Costco with short notice.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ipwn said:


> They are around £11 in Sheffield !


there actually give a penny or two at sheffield £12.76 must have had 20 packs or more:thumb:.ill let you know for 100percent tommorow as im off to get some for steve on here.and the two eurow drying towel are £6.97 iirc


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC FACEPALM 

I was generally talking and then everyone goes and gets their little snow lances in a twist!

I wasn't having a go or anything. I was actually fascinated by the potential of there being different prices. In Sheffield around a week or so ago I saw them at £9.xx excluding vat. So lets say it was £9.99 it would make it £11.74 inc vat!

I apreciate it's a member helping out other members. It's not like I never offer my services when I can on here either! 

Jesus you all need to stop tasting your products and start taking chill pills. Never ever have I seen such an OTT reaction in a thread......well maybe the DODO buckets one. 

But please everyone understand I was never having a go!


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Gettin a Staffie named Cassie assuming our home check is ok lol. :thumb:


Good luck with the rescue dog - it is great to see them settle in and realise that they have a good home, their personalities come thorugh and they are incredibly loyal.:thumb:

We were home checked twice as we had dogs from 2 different rescues and were on tenterhooks. 
I spent days making the place spotless for one, after looking after a couple of family dogs during a week of rain. After we adopted the dog we heard back via the grapevine that there was only one concern - the place looked far too spotlessly clean for dogs. I'll have to remember to hold off on the cleaning for the follow up visit this year.

Steve O.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

SteveOC said:


> Good luck with the rescue dog - it is great to see them settle in and realise that they have a good home, their personalities come thorugh and they are incredibly loyal.:thumb:
> 
> We were home checked twice as we had dogs from 2 different rescues and were on tenterhooks.
> I spent days making the place spotless for one, after looking after a couple of family dogs during a week of rain. After we adopted the dog we heard back via the grapevine that there was only one concern - the place looked far too spotlessly clean for dogs. I'll have to remember to hold off on the cleaning for the follow up visit this year.
> ...


Thanks mate the place is like a shiny pin!! Spent all day today putting up a new fence and gate in the back garden thinking we may be unsuccessful due to the garden being not totally secure  but its looking good now just the slabs to power wash and build the gate :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Picked up towels for people on the list, and MKV x2


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Cheers big chap...I will put that empty 25l drum in the van and give it you on Sunday..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mkv said:


> Cheers big chap...I will put that empty 25l drum in the van and give it you on Sunday..


Thanks sweet cheeks.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

just got these today £15.23 a think thats including the vat


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Prices do vary then Edinburgh has them at £12.91incl the vat.


----------

